# Vape Shop Skit: I can get it cheaper online



## Franky (9/2/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Dr Evil (9/2/16)

Bwahahahahaha brilliant

Sent from my G3 using my finger


----------



## Vapordude (15/2/16)

"i'll suck your d**k"

oh my lord


----------

